# /var/log/boot.msg

## ecosta

Hi all,

I couldn't wait any longer and decided to follow the Tips and Tricks of the Gentoo news letter of August (http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050822-newsletter.xml).

The idea is to get a log of my boot process in /var/log/boot.msg

so I unmasked sys-apps/baselayout and followed the instructions... but after booting, I get nothing else than a blank line.

app-admin/showconsole-1.07

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre11-r3

Any one have any clue of what I might have done wrong?!?

Thanks

Ed.

----------

## dgaffuri

I think you've to set

```
RC_BOOTLOG="yes"
```

in /etc/conf.d/rc.

----------

## ecosta

yup, did that... I wouldn't dare post here without at least following the two lines of instructions  :Wink: 

Followed the doc as mentioned in Tips and Tricks:

install:

baselayout-1.12.x

showconsole

Then change /etc/conf.d/rc to

RC_BOOTLOG="yes"

... and of course, reboot to populate  :Wink: 

but I get:

```

l# cat /var/log/boot.msg

l# wc -l /var/log/boot.msg

1 /var/log/boot.msg

```

Hmmm.... thoughts?

----------

## swimmer

Bumpdidump ...

----------

## BlackB1rd

Pompidom... Same problem here... Seems to be broken?

----------

## ecosta

Oups... I thought I had replied to this thread...

I found out that the problem was that I had a bootsplash and that it conflicted with showconsole...  It seems to only work without a bootsplash.

Long time ago as you may see so can't remember the fine details, sorry.

 -Ed

----------

## BlackB1rd

Unfortunately that's not the solution here. Still got one blank line in boot.msg. I'm using nitro sources, maybe because of that it doesn't work?

I'm using baselayout-1.12.0_pre15-r1 and showconsole-1.07.

----------

